# Garden Metal Models,,viaduct?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw in some ECLSTS photos of GMM booth and they had a new viaduct on display. 
Does any one know when they will hit the shelf? 
Or what the street price will be ?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw that--got a close look, it looked great. But our three year old was having a meltdown and the folks manning the booth were busy with someone who seeme dpretty labor intensive. 

Memo to self: next time, don't bring children


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Marty, i talked to them at the show and they indicated this mid summer they would be available........Jim


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to them at some length Marty, looked at it pretty close too, 
Looks like a nice product, made out of ABS as I recall, looking at a 
realistic delivery time of Nov-Dec, and the cost $45-50 per section, 
each arch is a section... Got a pic, see if I can post it... 
Paul R...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
I was just wondering.


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Paul, and you're on the money as to delivery date. Sorry we didn't get a chance to talk with you lownote, perhaps next year? 

Here's a picture taken a little closer so you can see some of the detail: 












And, yes it is actually levitating above the driveway.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...And, yes it is actually levitating above the driveway.

Heck, put that technology in the trains, and you wouldn't _need_ the bridge.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like 2 arches are a section... 1/2, a whole one, then another 1/2 ... ???? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Greg, 
One arch is one 450mm (17-11/16") section. They are modular, interlocking together. There are v grooves simulating expansion joints on the prototype at the top of the arch. The v grooves on the model are there to guide your cutting them in half. If you have 2 of them you can cut one in half then join each half to the full section. You then have a half arch that begins near your grade and leads into the full arch and then the other half arch leads you out and back onto terea firma. Very much the look that is in the photo. All in just under 3 feet. Of course you can keep adding sections for what ever length you may need. 


Regards, 
Steven Gugel


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How many sections can you use? 
Is there a drain hole in the roadbed area? 
How many colors do they come in? 
Can we buy 4 and get the 5th one free?


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Umm Marty, 

Unlimited. 
Yes. 
One. 
NO!!! 

And one more NO!!! to the anticipated question of "Can I use it on a curve?" 

Regards, 
Steve


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

AAAAAHHHHH that was my next question. NUTS


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not getting it Steve. In the picture you posted, is that one section or is it parts of 3? (1 full section and 1/2 of a section on each side) 

And that picture is 3 feet across? 

Thanks for helping the muddled mind. 

Greg


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Dear Muddled, 

The close up picture I posted would be 2 kits, one full one in the center, and one of them cut in half. The 2 halves make up each end. 

Regards, 
Steve


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to install a rural trolley line that runs point to point so I can use the critter thiny-a-boob and this would work great,,,someplace????


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steven Gugel on 04/07/2008 5:38 PM
Dear Muddled, 
The close up picture I posted would be 2 kits, one full one in the center, and one of them cut in half. The 2 halves make up each end. 
Regards, 
Steve




Could you post a photo of just ONE section?  I think I am reading that "1 section" is an arch with a half post on each side, instead of a post with a half arch on each side. The reason for my confusion is that I cannot see joint where the parts are connected. Thanks


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Semper, 

The joint between sections is centered over each pier. Ignore the half arch on each end and you have one section. I don't have a photo of just one section. 

Regards, 
Steven Gugel


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Steven, 
Here is the way I understand it. A complete arch is one section but does not include the pier support? The pier supports are your standard supports that are already on the market and would be purchased separetly?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems I was not the only person confused... I "got my mind right" now (Paul Newman, Cool Hand Luke, 1967". 

Thanks for the explanation, it does look very nice. 

Regards, Greg


----------

